# Nigerian x Alpine cross



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

What would a Nigerian / Alpine cross doe be like? Someone has them for 25 dollars each which is a really good price. What would the milk be like? They sure are cute 

I don't need them, I don't need them, I don't need them, I don't need them...... :help:


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

First generation mini-alpines.. Yes you do need them.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Of COURSE you need them! F1 minis are THE BESTEST! And Mini-Alpines are SO CUTE!

I'd be envious. I let DH talk me out of a mini-Alpine breeding program. He prefers standard-sized goats.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I Love the mini goats! You definately need them!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I emailed them but that doesn't mean I need them, no it doesn't, it doesn't, really :help:


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

I am getting an alpine doe just so I can eventually end up with mini alpines. I have a beautiful ND buck that I adore. 

Ask if they test, and ask to see the paper work.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You NEED them!!! Yes indeed you do!!


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Shygal said:


> I emailed them but that doesn't mean I need them, no it doesn't, it doesn't, really :help:


It is THEY that need YOU!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a Mini Alpine. Last year, FF, no kids on her .... 1/2 gallon per day. This year she is raising her bucklings, so I don't know.

Wonderful milk, great udder and teats, but her dam was good that way, too.


----------

